# Cube LTD SL 2017



## muth81 (19. August 2016)

Hallo, ich hoffe es stößt nicht negativ auf, wenn ich ein neues Thema eröffne... habe immer nur passiv mitgelesen und mich jetzt mal richtig angemeldet.

Zu mir... Thomas, 35 Jahre, sportsüchtig... bis jetzt ohne MTB unterwegs gewesen.


Wie im Titel geschrieben, es geht um das LTD SL 2017.
Ich war heute beim Cube-Händler und wollte mir das LTD SL und das Reaction HPA SL anschauen, da ich beide in die engste Auswahl gezogen habe.
Beide als 21 Zoll (190 cm, 91 Schritt) gewünscht.
Händler wollte gleich auf 23 Zoll gehen, aber 21 fühlt sich einfach besser an.

Im Gesprächsverlauf, als ich mich auf das LTD SL festgelegt hatte, wurde ich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass die neue Version 2017 schon als Vorinfo vorliegt. Durfte ich mir sogar als Pdf anschauen.

Die neue Version in Schwarz, Grau, Grün... sieht noch besser aus.
Diesmal laut Daten und Bild sogar der Umwerfer "Side-Mount" wie beim Reaction.
Nur mit den Laufrädern konnte ich nichts anfangen... "Cube EX 42" oder so ähnlich, mit Deore Naben.

Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass ich bei Bestellung das Rad in ca. 10 Tagen haben könnte!
Ist das realistisch? Nach der offiziellen Vorstellung sollen die Lieferzeiten erheblich länger sein.

Sind das vor der richtigen Vorstellung vielleicht erst einmal Konzept-Bikes, ob alles stimmig ist und Testbikes, ob die Räder funktionieren... oder sind das wirklich schon die richtigen Vollversionen von 2017?

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, so früh das Neue zu ordern.
Sagen jemanden die "Cube EX" Laufräder etwas?

Sorry für den vielen Text... wollte nicht nur einfach plump Daherfragen.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## cubesl (25. August 2016)

Abend,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Sl 2016 gekauft und wurde bis heute nicht enttäuscht. Einiges habe ich natürlich verändert aber das kommt eben mit der Zeit. Ich denke du kannst nichts falsch machen.Also worauf wartest du? Kaufen! Stell mal Dein Bike rein.Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubesl (25. August 2016)

Cube Ltd SL 2016


----------



## broesmeli59 (9. September 2016)

muth81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe es stößt nicht negativ auf, wenn ich ein neues Thema eröffne... habe immer nur passiv mitgelesen und mich jetzt mal richtig angemeldet.
> 
> Zu mir... Thomas, 35 Jahre, sportsüchtig... bis jetzt ohne MTB unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ...



Das ist bestimmt die tatsächlichen bikes. Keine testversionen. Cube lanciert die kostengünstigeren modelle meist zuerst. Die highlights eher später. Der lrs ist sicher nicht besonders leicht. Schätze um die 2000 g. Oder höher. Wenn du rennen fahren willst. Beginnt das tuning genau da. Bei den 17er modellen hast du wahrscheinlich die neusten schaltkomponennten.

Ist es dieses?

http://m.bikepalast.com/item/313237313230

Dann kannst nichts falsch machen. Ausser kassette alles shimano xt. Die ist super!

Aber laufräder würd ich wechseln. 500 g leichtere. Dann hast du eine rakete. 

Viel spass mit dem tollen gerät!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

